# Hearing Test and Aids



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi - before I visit my GP thought I would see if anyone has info on this topic.
I am 78 years, resident in Portugal with full access to the state medical system.
My hearing is now starting to cause me problems, and was wondering if there are any subsidies available to obtain a hearing test, and if it is deemed necessary a hearing aid. 
I know that in the U.K. if a GP feels it's necessary, these facilities are available, are there any reciprocal arrangements.
I am resident in the Algarve - any info on hearing specialists in this area would also be welcome.


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi. i wear hearing aids. i had mine replaced in portugal cost a cool 6000 euros. there is no help at all for hearing loss in portugal. my next pair i will fly to the uk . cost there for top of the range which i need 2000 .


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoa - thanks for the reply. Will do the same as you return to the U.K and pay a visit to Specsavers !.


----------

